# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Κατασκευές >  Σκελετος κλουβιου;;;;

## Anestisko

Καλημερα παιδια! Για να μην την πατησω οπως και την προηγουμενη φορα με το στρογγυλο κλουβι, ηθελα να ζητησω την γνωμη σας για τον παρακατω σκελετο που προωριζεται να γινει κλουβι μου......
[IMG]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]
[IMG]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

----------


## serafeim

καλο ειναι απλα προσεξε την προσβαδη που εχεις...

----------


## Anestisko

οταν λες προσβαση εννωεις  την πορτα εισοδου της κλουβας "?

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

> οταν λες προσβαση εννωεις  την πορτα εισοδου της κλουβας "?


Οχι, εννοει τη προσβαση που θα εχεις εσυ.. δηλαδη προσβαση σε ολα τα μερη της κλουβας (να φτανει το χερι σου σε διαφορα μερη, χωρις δυσκολιες..)

----------


## serafeim

> Οχι, εννοει τη προσβαση που θα εχεις εσυ.. δηλαδη προσβαση σε ολα τα μερη της κλουβας (να φτανει το χερι σου σε διαφορα μερη, χωρις δυσκολιες..)


αυτο ακριβως!!!

----------


## Anestisko

ενταξει παιδια...ευχαριστω!

----------


## mitsman

Πολυ καλυτερα!!!!! παραδεισος θα ειναι..... 2-3 πραγματακια που πρεπει να σκεφτεις ειναι που θα πηγαινουν οι κουτσουλιες και πως θα το κανειςνα ειναι λιγο πιο ψηλα απο το εδαφος!

----------


## panaisompatsos

Ψαξε στο δυαδυκτιο και πάρε ιδέες πριν να αρχίσεις την κατασκευή.

----------

